# Everything against me



## macbee (May 13, 2009)

Hi all
I know Im mad even considering a 2nd child after everything I went through and my age but I am aching for another baby.
I am 43 and have a 2 year old conceived with donor eggs.  I had had 4 failed IVFs and 1 failed DIVF before getting pg with DD - I had the worst pregnancy followed by a traumatic birth and said never never again.  Then I changed my mind so went for FET but that was BFN, now I want to try again (since the birth of DD, we have not used any birth control and didnt get pg) I had an op to remove Endo at the beginning of Jan and hope that would help.  DH will not try donor again as he doesn't want another persons DNA thown into the mix and my original donor had just had a baby and will not donate again.  I am looking at all options and wondering whether is even worth trying IVF again at my age and history.
I know realistically me having another baby is probably 0 but I cant help but keep hoping.


----------

